# impegnativo



## la fée

comment traduiriez-vous en français "Una professione impegnativa"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao la fée,
Direi "exigeante"


----------



## la fée

Merci, Matou ! Qu'en dis-tu d' "absorbante"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Cela va aussi, cela dépend du point de vue où on se place ; ici, tu insistes sur le temps que cela prend . Exigeant, c'est plus général .
Ciao !


----------



## la fée

Merci et bonne nuit!


----------



## Ostaire

A eux deux "absorbant" et "exigeant" recouvrent très bien (et sans guère se chevaucher) le champ sémantique de "impegnativo", le 1er voulant dire "qui prend du temps" et le 2e "qui implique des responsabilités" (les 2 types d'"engagement" présents dans le concept "impegno").


----------



## Corsicum

Ostaire said:


> "qui prend du temps"


Dans ce cas un travail trop *prenant, accaparant*…chronophage à l’excès est assez souvent qualifié *d’aliénant. *…on dépasse le cadre de la simple exigence, on devient militant.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ostaire said:


> A eux deux "absorbant" et "exigeant" recouvrent très bien (et sans guère se chevaucher) le champ sémantique de "impegnativo", le 1er voulant dire "qui prend du temps" et le 2e "qui implique des responsabilités" (les 2 types d'"engagement" présents dans le concept "impegno").


 
 Excellent résumé !



Corsicum said:


> Dans ce cas un travail trop *prenant, accaparant*…chronophage à l’excès est assez souvent qualifié *d’aliénant. *…on dépasse le cadre de la simple exigence, on devient militant.


 
Toujours aussi complet, Corsicum !


----------



## Ostaire

Il reste quand même un emploi de "impegnativo" auquel on n'a pas pensé, c'est quand il qualifie des unités de temps ("ore impegnative", "giornata impegnativa" etc.).

Selon les cas, "actif", "hyperactif", "laborieux", "accaparant", "très occupé" pourraient convenir, mais ne sont quand même pas excellents... Corsicum a des idées ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Chargé ? Cela marche pour une journée, pour les heures, moins bien . Important , c'est le sens donné par Treccani .


----------



## Ruminante

Salve,

vorrei proporre alcuni aggettivi, mi piacerebbe sapere se ce n'è qualcuno che potrebbe rendere bene professione "impegnativa" :

*Profession… qui engage – contraignante – ardue – chargée - prenante - altri sicuramente meno precisi frénétique, épuisante, suffoquante, fatigante, obligeante, vinculante, intense, laborieuse, onéreuse*

*Bonne soirée.*


----------



## matoupaschat

Un essai, en vitesse ...


Ruminante said:


> *Profession… *
> *qui engage* *+/- col rischio di essere inteso come "che assume"*
> *contraignante +/-*
> *ardue +/-*
> *chargée non *
> *prenante +/- *
> *frénétique non*
> *épuisante +/-*
> *suffoquante +/-*
> *fatigante +/- *
> *obligeante non *
> *vinculante non *
> *intense +/-*
> *laborieuse +/-*
> *onéreuse non  **en français moderne = costosa*


----------



## Corsicum

Ostaire said:


> ... Corsicum a des idées ?


Pour des heures et des journées, je ne vois pas trop, peut être ?
_Interminables d’astreintes, de contraintes ou d’asservissements, astreignantes, contraignantes….asservissantes._
Bref, _des journées_ _faites d’exigences. .._retour à la case départ.


----------

